# Midwest haunters con



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

It looks like I might be going to Midwest haunters Convention. Who is going?


----------



## Haunted Ship (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I should be there!
.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

Last year the Cose museum was more interesting, I was disappointed in the overall show. Most vendors had better online pricing than at the show which really turned me off.


----------



## Haunted Ship (Nov 8, 2008)

Is anyone doing the bus tour??


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't afford the tours but I will be headed out there. I went to NHC and now I'm going to check this one out.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

I shall see ya there Chris..


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

We are there, just look for my 2 giant green balls in the air!

Not doing the tours but will definitely socialize!




> Most vendors had better online pricing than at the show which really turned me off.


Vendors had better online pricing?
That seems counterproductive!

We always offer the same show and online pricing, which is a discount from our normal pricing.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill be going.
I think I am going to make a t shirt with my username so people know
who I am.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I will be there for my 3rd year in a row now and also doing the bus tour. I just cant wait only a few weeks to go. I have had such a great time every year.


----------



## TNhaunter (May 29, 2009)

*midwest haunters*

I will be going this is my first con to go to workshops I cannot wait. I did attend transworld but only trade show. Any advice for con virgin. I will not be going on bus tour but will attending workshops and ball.


----------



## Haunted Ship (Nov 8, 2008)

Bring a notebook


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Can hardly wait.. only a few more days..


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

Gorey said:


> We are there, just look for my 2 giant green balls in the air!
> 
> Not doing the tours but will definitely socialize!
> 
> ...


Yes, my thoughts exactly. Bought a few skulls from the dealer at the show (cleaned him out) and some were not perfect but they had a unique look, got home and checked their website and the skulls were much cheaper online. I was expecting a show discount even a little break would be nice.


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

I will be there! We are not doing the bus tour but we are doing the trade show and workshops.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be there on Sunday and then at Ironstock later in the month. Cant wait!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

We are planning on driving down for Saturday and staying overnight
Can't wait..


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

I am here now, defiantly a whole different beast than hauntcon. Hauntcon had a more personal touch. I really wish I would have made the bus tour.


----------



## KING'S CRYPT (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys I'm still in school, but I went to Hauntcon which was an Ok show. How is MHC going, any
pics?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll be posting some pics soon.. The show was great but it was our first so i can't compare it to anything.. All i know is we had a rocking time and will be going back for next year.


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

I liked the classes more at HAuNTcon, the exhibit floor had different feel. Lots of stuff there, but we bought a lot more at HAuNTcon. The biggest plus there was Sinister Scents, finally got to smell some of that stuff. The Biggest thing at MHC was the party...AMAZING!!. We were there from open to close and had the best time. The Costume part was great, food was really good esp for the price, initial entrance was a nice addition. We are defiantly going next year, but may not do the classes.


----------



## TNhaunter (May 29, 2009)

Had a great time at MHC classes, parties and show where all good. Ms. tnhaunter even wants to get involved now. we are already planning next years trip. I attend alot of confrences for my real job and MHC was very well put together.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres a link to some pics from MHC.

Patrick Prue's Photos - Midwest Haunters Convention 2009 | Facebook


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

I had such a great time at MHC. I learned a lot from the 5 classes I took. I bought a lot of stuff. I think I ended up with blacklight make-up for the face and teeth, 4 magazines (2 haunted attraction, 2 13th hour), and blacklight contacts. 

The classes I took were:

Pneumatics 101
Improv Dialogue
Costume Distressing 
Destroy the Pardigim
and a make-up class on latex.

I especially liked the improv dialogue and costume distressing classes but I learned a lot from all of them. 

I will be going next year!


----------

